# Fixing up old CCR 3650 or buy new?



## AwfulFange (12 mo ago)

Hi all,

My CCR 3650 has been running good for many years now. Last year, the underbody/undercarriage rusted out and can no longer hold the scraper bar. Cost to replace it will be about $350 for labor plus the part. 

Considering an equivalent toro or Honda single stage is $800+ these days, should I fix or ditch the CCR 3650?

Thanks!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

that rust may be just the tip of the iceberg

around here they go for 200 used. keep the old one for parts.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

AwfulFange said:


> Considering an equivalent toro or Honda single stage is $800+ these days


And Honda has removed the HS720 from their web site. Something new may be coming, but who knows when?


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

The last CCR3650 I sold had 2 new brand new wheels, a new electric starter gear, and a new primer bulb. I was happy to get $225 for it. I couldn't imagine paying $350 for labor to replace that rusted out part. 

Are you talking about this piece, p/n 119-1551? That's only about $60 including shipping, and the only way I can think of that would drive up the labor price like that is if the engine has to come out. 










I could probably find a running 3650 and a 2450 for less than $350 total in my area. If the choice is to pay to get it fixed or buy new, buy a new one.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

Fix it, maybe even try doing it yourself. Think of this as a learning experience. You won't really lose anything if you try to fix it, considering you sound willing to buy a new one. Try posting some pictures, we would all be happy to give you any help / advice that we can.

They are a pretty decent blower, I fixed one up and it is my favorite single stage. My neighbor had a smaller no name single stage years ago that would bog down in 3 or 4 inches, I always thought single stage ones were garbage. After using my ccr3650, I changed my tune real quick.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

I got rid of a 3650 last year for $100. One of the worst running blowers I ever worked on. My old CCR 2000e is 10 times better than the 3650 was.


----------

